# What was your first Kindle book?



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm reading Dracula right now. I have a bunch of books loaded, but I've been wanting to read this one for years. What was the first book you read on your Kindle?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually can't remember - it was either *Whiskey Sour* by JA Konrath or *Dead Until Dark* by Charlaine Harris. I bought them on the same day, but in my defense that was almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had to look it up!! 

Imager: The First Book of the Imager Portfolio by Modesitt, L. E., Jr.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy

Don't Panic!

I thought it appropriate
sylvia


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Stephen King's UR was first...  And since that was a novella, I'll list the first novel, too, SK's 'Salem's Lot!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My first was _Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

On my phone i think it was King's Property (Queen of Orcs book #1) and Sherrilyn Kenyon Fantasy lover. That was august 2009.

When i got my kindle i read Once Bitten by Kalayna Price


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Heart-Shaped Box by Joe Hill


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Huh. My wife bought a bunch too, so I'm not sure if I should go by the one I first bought on my own, or the first for our kindle in general.

Alrighty, Dec 29th, ordered before we even had received the Kindle. First very official book was Le Mort d'Arthur, chosen by my wife. I personally grabbed the Conan the Barbarian Omnibus (and was floored I just grabbed 20 novels for like, 99 cents).

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

The first thing I did when I got my DX was upload all of my RPG PDFs to it. It's so nice not having to carry a twenty pound bag of books to a game any more!

The first one I bought specifically on the Kindle? _Bright-Sided_, by Barbara Ehrenreich.


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

The first book I read on my Kindle was "Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep?" by Philip K. Dick, but I read the last half, I had already started it on a DTB when I got my Kindle. Awesome book.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Day of the Triffids


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Margaret said:


> My first was _Water for Elephants_ by Sara Gruen.


I'm reading this now and quite enjoying it! I have laughed out loud several times!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't have a Kindle yet... but my first book I read on my Kindle for PC was Portal, by Imogen Rose.  Great read.

Vicki


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Angels & Demons.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

First one on a Kindle app was Dead Until Dark. 

First on my actual Kindle is A Game of Thrones (which I'm reading atm).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

romac said:


> First one on a Kindle app was Dead Until Dark.
> 
> First on my actual Kindle is A Game of Thrones (which I'm reading atm).


Ooh, good choice on Game of Thrones.

David Dalglish


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

First was Kings UR, although as someone mentioned it was a novella. My first actual novel was Dam Simmons Carrion Comfort.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I just read Alice's adventures in wondrland as my first kindle book.


----------



## oflittleatomi (Apr 25, 2010)

My first Kindle book was Under the Dome by Stephen King. I got the DTB for Christmas last year, and when I saw the size of that thing, I was more than happy to "double-dip" so I could read it on my Kindle instead!


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't be alone here. My first Kindle book was one of my own because I wanted to see if the formatting was accurate. While the converter on Amazon showed in a preview window that things were right, I couldn't be sure. I only skimmed it to make sure each page looked right Then I downloaded "Waiting for Spring" by R. J. Keller because I'd heard so much about it. I'd tried reading a copy of it on my computer screen and simply did not like reading on my computer screen. I feared that I'd have the same reaction on the Kindle--this worried me a lot.

I got the Kindle just before a trip to Joshua Tree in California. We were staying in Room 8 at the Joshua Tree Inn, which I didn't know until my wife and I arrived there that musician Gram Parsons, who'd been in the Byrds, had died in that room. The light was dim, but my wife was reading a paperback, so I thought I'd try the Kindle.  Even if Parson's ghost was swirling around, I became caught up in the book. I forgot I wasn't reading on paper. The Kindle came through.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My 2nd kindle anniversary is next month so I had to go back and look. I bought 4 books that first day but the first I read was _Are You There Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea_ by Chelsea Handler


----------



## Melonhead (Jan 1, 2010)

And what a great book it was!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it was A Tree Grows In Brooklyn.


----------



## jimhanas (Jul 10, 2010)

Great question. I had to look it up. It was "You Are Not a Gadget," a provocative book about the downside of Web 2.0 by Jaron Lanier.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I am another who had to check. The first book downloaded and read was _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ by Shaffer and Barrows. At the point at which I purchased that book, there was a waiting list of 100 people listed at my library...a very popular book.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

First book read on my Kindle 2 was Secret Adversary, by Agatha Christie.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

First book I "bought" was The Reincarnationist, by MJ Rose, because it was free.  But the first book I read back in October of 2008 was Year Zero, by Jeff Long (great book, btw).  I eventually circled back and read The Reincarnationist about a year later, and hated it.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I believe my first book on Arthur was Twilight.


----------



## Taborcarn (Dec 15, 2009)

The first book I read was The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larrson.  I had just recently read Dragon Tattoo in paperback, and I showed surprising restraint in not getting the sequel until my Kindle arrived.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Disgustingly practical of me: _The Kindle 2 Cookbook: How To Do Everything the Manual Doesn't Tell You_ by David Emberson. Next was the cheap part of me coming through: _Planet of the Damned and Other Stories: A Science Fiction Anthology_ by Harry Harrison.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Figment said:


> I am another who had to check. The first book downloaded and read was _The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society_ by Shaffer and Barrows. At the point at which I purchased that book, there was a waiting list of 100 people listed at my library...a very popular book.


I LOVED this book!!!

My first actually wasn't fiction -- it was Carol Burnett's Memoir, This Time Together: Laughter and Reflection. I'm a long-time Carol Burnett fan and I just couldn't resist reading her stories about the show. I laughed out loud many, many times. She's an amazing woman.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I also bought a book that I already owned so that I could see how reading it on the kindle would compare to reading it in paper. It was _Pride and Prejudice_.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

With people remembering so well, it's clear the Kindle has been an important event. Now I'm hoping the Kindle doesn't change as fast as the iPhone. I wouldn't mind feeling it's a "keeper."


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

There were two -- Hardball by Sara Paretsky and the Angel's Game.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

_Caught Stealing_ by Charlie Huston, 04/19/2008 to 04/22/2008, on a K1.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Careless in Red by Elizabeth George. Kind of ironic since IMO her last book was so unrealistic and annoying I won't be getting anything else of hers.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Christopher Meeks said:


> With people remembering so well, it's clear the Kindle has been an important event. Now I'm hoping the Kindle doesn't change as fast as the iPhone. I wouldn't mind feeling it's a "keeper."


Memory had nothing to do with it in my case, other than remembering that I could view my order history on the "Manage Your Kindle" page at Amazon.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Kindle User's Guide 3rd Edition was my first download.  My first book, though, was Banner's Bonus by Carole Ann Lee for $3.99.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

The first book I actually bought for my Kindle was _Castles of Steel_, but I still haven't read it. (Realized it was the 2nd book in the set, and the first isn't out for Kindle.)

First book I read completely on the Kindle was _Red Mars_ by Kim Stanley Robinson.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

My first kindle book was Special Delivery for Christmas


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

plain truth by Jodi Picoult


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I actually got my first Kindle to use to see how my books would look on it.


----------



## wrtzblk (Jul 11, 2010)

My first Kindle Book was "Lamb" by Christopher Moore.  Not everyone's cup of tea, but I had just gotten my Kindle and someone told me about it so I bought it.  I thought it was hysterical.


----------



## wrtzblk (Jul 11, 2010)

MikeD said:


> Heart-Shaped Box by Joe Hill


Great book.


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Although I don't have a Kindle, I do have the Kindle PC application. (I'm with Zob---I wanted to see how my books would look.)

The first book I downloaded was "Pride and Prejudice." --- Still haven't read it. Plan on it...someday.  

The first book I bought was "Gilded Cage" by Carolyn Faulkner.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

"The Prostitutes of Post Office Street" by Frank Carden.


----------



## newb (Jul 12, 2010)

_Graverobbers Wanted (No Experience Necessary)_ by Jeff Strand.

A very well written thriller/comedy hybrid, and the first book of the Andrew Mayhem series. I had heard a lot about the Andrew Mayhem series before getting my Kindle, but could never find the books in a store. When I got my Kindle, I was delighted when I found them available at the Kindle Store.

After tearing through _Graverobbers_ I immediately purchased book #2 in the series, _Single White Psychopath Seeks Same_, but I haven't been able to read it yet because the Kindle version is missing quotation marks in the dialogue. I contacted Jeff Strand, the author, and he was dismayed to learn this. He said he's now in the process of contacting the publisher to try getting an updated file onto the Kindle Store, but he feels that it might take a while. He said he checked and found no problems with the Kindle version of book #3, thankfully.

It's a little upsetting, because the first book was so charming and I really wanted to dive into the rest of the series, especially since reviewers of the dead tree versions say that the later books are even better than the first. I'm happy to know that the author is doing something about it, and once Mr. Strand contacts me to tell me the updated file is up, I'm re-downloading _Single White Psychopath Seeks Same_ ASAP.

For anybody looking for a good dose of comedy in their horror fiction, I highly recommend the Andrew Mayhem series. Just wait a while before you buy the second book.


----------



## jwright201040 (Apr 20, 2010)

Da Vinci Code.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My first book on Kindle was William Lee Miller: *President Lincoln - The Duty of a Statesman*.

http://www.amazon.com/President-Lincoln-ebook/dp/B0011UJM8Y/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1279006247&sr=8-1


----------



## Noni (May 1, 2010)

Someone had recommended The Woman in White by Wilkie Collins to me and I couldn't find it in the Library because it was so old. So it was the first book I downloaded on my Kindle. It was a good book and also free.It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkfever By KMM! Freebie that I had ready when I got my kindle!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Le Mort d'Arthur, by Malory.  Hard to go wrong with King Arthur and knights running around and all.


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I looked back at the Amazon website and I bought three books the first day I got my Kindle: _Four to Score_ by Janet Evanovich, _Slightly Suburban_ by Wendy Markham, and _Amanda's Wedding_ by Jenny Colgan. I think the first one I read out of those was _Four to Score_, but I can't quite remember.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

"Faking It" by Elisa Lorello.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I had to look mine up too (I was one of the first Kindle 1 users) - I bought Executive Privilege by  Phillip Margolin.. Excellent book!


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm still reading my first Kindle book, which is Darkfever.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine was "The Magicians" by Lev Grossman. I'd like to read it again, actually!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Victorine said:


> I don't have a Kindle yet... but my first book I read on my Kindle for PC was Portal, by Imogen Rose. Great read.
> 
> Vicki


<3


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

_Without Fail_ (Jack Reacher No. 6) by Lee Child was my first purchase for the Kindle.

Mike


----------



## imon32red (Jun 15, 2009)

I think it was "Walden".

It is pretty interesting to see everyone's responses.  I could read a couple of books that you guys mentioned, and there are a couple that I would pass on.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

My first Kindle book was The Works of Elizabeth Gaskell (a contemporary of Dickens) that I ordered by mistake. I love her books though and it was only $3.99 so I kept it. I honestly can't remember the first book I finished on the Kindle as I read several books at once.

And yes, I continue to order books by mistake even after using my Kindle for over a year.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm kind of an L7 on this one, the first book I read on my K2 was the the Kindle User's manual. *cough*nerd*cough* Then I believe I read a few Harlan Ellison short stories, followed by Anathem by Neal Stephenson.


----------

